# OS - Assembler und C++?!



## Philipp9494 (2. Juli 2007)

Hallo.

Da ich schon immer ein kleines OS programmieren wollte, habe ich  das Tutorial Ein eigenes kleines Betriebssystem durchgemacht, und es hat (einmal) alles prima funktioniert (besitze einen 86x Prozessor). 

Nun meine Frage:

Da ich in C++ mehr Erfahrung habe als in Assembler würde ich die Sprache gerne verwenden. Ich weiß wie ich sie zu einer .bin-Datei kompiliert( cmd-->"gcc quellcode.cpp binary.bin") aber wie verwende ich sie

Kann man auch auf "Labels" aus anderen bin-Dateien zugreifen

Lg

Philipp9494


----------



## Westbär (2. Juli 2007)

Hmm, Ich denke dazu braucht man erstmal den Interpreter. Also die dateien wie iostream oder stdio.h.

Falls wer eine bessere Lösung hat, oder das nicht stimmt, mich würde es auch interessieren. 

Gruß


----------

